# Meklē produktu? >  Njm8080g

## ddff

Meklēju gaužām vienkāršu opampu SOP8 korpusā - http://www.njr.com/semicon/PDF/NJM8080_E.pdf
Pagaidām atrodu tikai Mouser, kas izbrīna. Varbūt ne tā meklēju?

ddff

----------


## AndrisZ

Vēlies nopirkt?  Tad:
https://www.lemona.lv/?page=item&i_i...8a87456c02fff5

----------


## ddff

Haha, nu feini- ieraugot Lemonas lapā H151852 nekādi neiedomājos, ka tas ir tas, ko man vajag. Nodomāju, ka meklētāja kļūda un saiti vaļā nevēru. Paldies!

ddff

----------


## M_J

Man ir bēdīga pieredze, mēģinot Lemonā pasūtīt to, kas viņiem Rīgā vai Kauņā nav uz vietas. Termiņi tika vairākkārtīgi pārcelti, kamēr beigās paziņoja ka nekā nebūs. Paši pat nepaziņoja. vajadzēja zvanīt un prasīt, kas tad īsti būs. Tikai veltīgi pazaudēju laiku. Tas gan bija pirms gadiem pieciem. Varbūt tagad kaut kas ir mainījies. Vairāk neesmu mēģinājis.

----------


## Ints

Tā cacka tak nav no raķeštehnikas, domāju, arī analogu var piemeklēt.
Protams, ja nav specifiskas prasības.

----------


## AndrisZ

Jā, nekāda raķeštehnika nav. Tas pats 4580 ar nedaudz uzlabotiem parametriem.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Mnu, izvadi jau kā lielajam vairumam dubulto opampu, kaut tam pašam TL072.

----------


## Zigis

Visi opampi ir vienādi, bet daži opampi ir vienādāki par pārējiem ::

----------


## Ints

Yep plusiņš par Dzīvnieku fermu ::

----------


## JDat

Onkulim ddff vajag tieši šo opiņu. Analogs nederēs. Savādāk viens kanāls kalulatorā tīri psiholoģiski būs savādšk par citiem. Haltūra! Amatieriem der, īstiem vīriem neder. Zinot ka lemona tirgo farnell katalogu un farnell neko neatrod, tad lemona varētu būt tukša loze. Meklējam tālāk... http://eu.mouser.com/ProductDetail/N...GpkvaWof7KM%3d Zvans Olgai uz baltelement (kādreiz saucās baltelectron) un lai viņa gāda no mousera. Paies nedēļa vai divas, bet būsi ticis pie īstā astoņkāja.

----------

